# Decoder w sound



## s3000m (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi All,
New to forum. New to model trains.
I bought an oval N scale kato with the NY Central Heritage I went with n scale due to room limitations. I want to install a DCC with sound in it. 

The stores that I have gone to told me it is tricky because of the small size and the quality of sound.

Doing internet research I just looked at the HON3 scale. (after purchasing the N scale set up which I can not return) From the "one" site that I read, I read that that the HON3 can run on an n scale track. Does anyone know if that is true?? If it is, is the HON3 train bigger and easier to work with a DCC decoder with sound and will it have better sound. 

I do appreciate all the help.

Thank you.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

No, HOn3 (3 foot gauge) does not run on N scale track. 
HOn30 (30 inch gauge) however can. Do some more web searching and you'll find that HOn30 loco kit-bashes that start with N scale locos.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't let anyone tell you , you cant add sound to your n scale trains. N scale is a very good gauge and you can do some incredible stuff with your layouts and equipment., Take a look at youtube and you will find hundreds of videos with n scale locos running with full sound, and they sound great. You could also visit nScale.net and talk with people who actually know something about nscale and will help you in every aspect of your layout and modeling.

Some store owners just don't have a clue or they push HO or larger gauges so they knock the smaller nscale stuff. be careful who you talk to, you just may end up buying a gauge they push out of there store.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjStx1wwnKs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkpmjs5lqw8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxTV9-9aeks


----------

